# WinDVD 8 Not Opening...Help Needed....



## Yoda (Dec 5, 2006)

Hello Friends,
	I've problem in opening the WinDVD 8 Application.

OS - Windows XP Professional with SP2
DirectX 9.0c Installed
Microsoft .Net Framework 2.0 Installed
RealPlayer and Quicktime Installed

Before Installing WinDVD 8, I've installed
- WindowsInstaller-KB893803-x86 (Windows Installer 3.1 (KB893803))
- DirectX End-User Runtimes Oct 2006
- Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable

then I started Installing WinDVD 8. By the end of the Installation it said some of the files and Dlls failed to register.

The message was.....

C:\Program Files\InterVideo\Common\Bin\Sharpness.dll failed to Register. HRESULT -2147220473.

I got this message for all the below mentioned files....

SpeakerDMO.dll
expDMO.dll
timestretchDMO.dll
viFxMvft.dll
viFxNeg.dll
viFxNstg.dll
viFxPstr.dll
viFxRfn.dll
viFxRscl.dll
viFxShp.dll
iviaudio.ax
compand.dll
DSPDMO.dll
GPIProxy.dll
HDControl.dll
IVIVIDEO.ax
IVInav.ax


*img153.imageshack.us/img153/5641/windvd8prob1lz2.jpg


I got 18 messages and clicked "OK" for all the messages and finished the installation.  When I started WinDVD 8 I got the following Error Message.

WinDVD MFC Application has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience.


*img92.imageshack.us/img92/4636/windvd8prob2zz0.jpg

*img153.imageshack.us/img153/3852/windvd8prob3kx8.jpg

The Text File is Technical Information about the Error Report.

Please suggest a Solution.

Thanx in Advance.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 5, 2006)

may be u should redownload the apllication... as seems to me... may be the installation source is corrupted...

btw ... WinDVD system Requirements doesnt include the AMD processors... shouldnt be any problem.. but strange to read that...


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Dec 6, 2006)

v8 is quite buggy according to reports on the net,better stick with v7.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Dec 6, 2006)

I guess you have AMD-32 Bit processor. WinDVD V8 does not support this processor.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 6, 2006)

kiran.rkk said:
			
		

> WinDVD V8 does not support this processor.



as i mentioned earlier... System Requirements doesnt include the AMD processors... but it also not sais that it wont run on AMD 32bit processor ?? can u give any official LINK ??


----------



## Kiran.dks (Dec 6, 2006)

There is no official declaration of the same. Even WinDVD 7 was made without considering AMD-32 support. However it was working without problems. But WinDVD 8 is completely incompatible to AMD. For some unknown reasons, InterVideo is not considering support to AMD. Strange but true.


----------



## Yoda (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanx for your Replies...Win DVD 7 is working fine in my PC....

I've done 3 to 4 donwloads of Updated version of WinDVD 8...but no use I get the same problem....

Yes I've an AMD Processor....

My PC Configuration as follows
------------------------------

Processor -- AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+ (AMD Athlon XP/Sempron (ZIF Socket)) (1916.0 MHz) (1.91 GHz)

MotherBoard -- ASUS A7N8X-E Deluxe REV 2.xx

Chipset -- NVidia nForce2

Graphics Card -- Gigabyte GV-R96X128D (ATI Radeon 9600XT) (128 MB DDR)

Memory -- 1 GB DDR RAM


*Intervideo WinDVD Platinum 8.0 Build 06.101* -- Trial Version

```
*download.intervideo.com/windvd8/release1/Enu/WinDVD8.exe
```

Check and let me know your experience...hope theres a solution soon...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 6, 2006)

> Check and let me know your experience...hope theres a solution soon...



yeh downloading Man 110MB...  VLC was better... anyway I have couple of Athlon 2600 Based system both with VIA chipset... will try and post my result...


----------



## shantanu (Dec 16, 2006)

WINDVD 8 worked on AMD athlon 2000+ asus a7n mobo

my close firend is running WDVD 8 but yes he is also running a Geforce 6600 AGP 8x card ,,cud b the reason...

just installed it and it worked  fine i saw it running


----------

